# Mariana is now in The Hot Seat



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

*Mariana is now in The Hot Seat!*







1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat.
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat.
5. Ralphy has left The Hot Seat.
6. Boozercruiser has left The Hot Seat.
7. Gail.S has left The Hot Seat.
8. Lydiag has left the The Hot Seat.
9. Arachne has left The Hot Seat.
10. Bobw235 has left The Hot Seat.
11. fureverywhere has left The Hot Seat.
12. Gia has left The Hot Seat.
13. Cheshire Cat has just left The Hot Seat

*14. Mariana is now in The Hot Seat.*







15 Whatinthe 
16. Shalimar
17. Lon
18. Mattc
19. Ruthanne

Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? I don't really know, as that is for you to decide. The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can. 
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil, Ralphy, Boozercruiser, Gail.S, Lydiag, Arachne, Bob 235, fureverywhere, Gia and Cheshire Cat all did a rather lovely job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which is very nice.
*


*​


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Mariana.
And welcome to The Hot seat.
A nice easy question for you to start with...

Please tell us what was the loveliest holiday out of your whole life?
And what year was it?


----------



## mariana (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi everyone---looking forward to answering your questions --so Kenny--let me think--I have had some lovely holdays in my time---but I guess one of the best about 20 years ago--my 3 friends and i went to Usa [again] to see concerts [again] hired a car when we got there---but they had to change it for a van as we had so much luggage !! We travelled along the West Coast---did concerts in Las Vegas---Disney world in Los Angeles--met up with a good friend Raymond--a native of San Francisco, who drove us all around, seeing places that tourists dont usually go--a proper Chinese restaurant--Raymond himself was Chinese---so many wonderful wonderful memories-so much fun--and that was actually our 9th holiday in USa--also our last--but they were all brilliant.   thank you for my question Kenny--bought back some great memories for me.


----------



## mariana (Apr 12, 2016)

Or it could be the holiday where we went to Lake Tahoe for concerts--travelling throuigh Yosemite and stayin in a wod cabin, with chipmunks all around--driving through Sequioa---back to Vegas, LA and San Francisco again--and it just happened to be my birthday on trhe day we flew out--so my birthday lasted 36 hours--had loads of presents and cards on the plane-a birthday cake arrived halfway through the flight-big enough to feed half the plane--plus a bottle of champagne from the pilot when we left--on the strength of this , my friend invited the whole of our group to our room for a party--unfortunately we lay down for 5 minutes---fell fast asleep !!!!!  that was a great holiday


----------



## mariana (Apr 12, 2016)

Or the ones where we went to New york and New England--i loved New York-loved Boston--we went to cape cod, Marthas vineyard--Kennedy memorial--paddled in the Atlantic--us side--concerts all over New England--helicopter ride thrugh the sky scrapers of New York-2 nights stay in Atlantic city----too much to remember--but just fun and laughs all the way....


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Mariana 

My question is similar to one you asked me.  When and where did you join your first forum?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

mariana said:


> Or the ones where we went to New york and New England--i loved New York-loved Boston--we went to cape cod, Marthas vineyard--Kennedy memorial--paddled in the Atlantic--us side--concerts all over New England--helicopter ride thrugh the sky scrapers of New York-2 nights stay in Atlantic city----too much to remember--but just fun and laughs all the way....



Well Marian.
I was going to ask.
Do you like to boast?
But I already know the answer! layful: :sentimental:

Seriously, you are very lucky to have done all of that.
I have never been to America, which I sadly regret.
Can't travel those distances now.

Now then Mariana.

If you could trade lives with one person in this whole world.
Would you?
And if so, who would that be?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm feeling brave today and please add my name to the hotseat list.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2016)

Mariana, do you have children and if so how old are they?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Mariana, a question I ask everyone it seems-Dog person? Cat person? Both? Neither?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm feeling brave today and please add my name to the hotseat list.



Oh!
That is a lovely surprise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think I have had the pleasure of seeing you around the forum yet Ruthanne.
Mind you.
Apart from looking after this thread, I struggle to get around here much.
Particularly as the forum is so large, with lots and lots and lots of members.
Anyway, thank you, and I will go put you down NOW!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

PS Folks.
It is now 23.22PM London time, so if Marian doesn't reply there, it might be because she is tucked up in beddy byes.
Still please feel free to continue with any questions.
This Lady is so very friendly, I know that she will answer just as soon as she can.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 12, 2016)

Mariana, do you have an embarrassing moment from years ago that still haunts you to this day?


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Marian, do we still have a date in the Summer


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Marian, do we still have a date in the Summer



A DATE? 
A DATE?
A DATE?

Pray tell us more Mariana.
We are all ears! 

Are you up out of your pit yet?
Come on, it is a lovely Sunny day out there in the good old UK.

Now then
A nice easy question for you...

Which would be harder for you to give up Mariana.
Coffee or booze? nthego:


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Hi Mariana
> 
> My question is similar to one you asked me.  When and where did you join your first forum?



Well, i just have a few minutes so try and answer a couple of questions now---
firstly Cheshire cat--I am now on 3 forums--the first one I joined a year ago when I was going through a very difficult time of my life--the support I received was invaluable---so I now join in another 2 forums---and sometimes see the same faces and names which is really nice.
The problem I have is to try to not repeat myself on the different forums.But I think i may be winning on that.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Well Marian.
> I was going to ask.
> Do you like to boast?
> But I already know the answer! layful: :sentimental:
> ...



Sorry Kenny--I do get carried away---when I think of my holidays so many memories come back to me.

If i could trade lives with one person, it would not be anyone specific---but someone with a loving husband,  a family, some grandchildren, maybe a new baby in the family. Although I was married twice--the 2nd time very happliy---I never had that family thing in my life.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Mariana, do you have children and if so how old are they?



Hi Ruthanne---no I do not have children--I married at 20, following year i went into labour at 6 months--noone could find out why--my baby daughter died 2 days later. I had a miscarriage the following year, and the marriage broke up. i have had 2 other men in my life since then, both with grown up families---but none of them would accept or acknowledge me as a new partner to their dad.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Hi Mariana, a question I ask everyone it seems-Dog person? Cat person? Both? Neither?



When my husband was alive we always had cats--many of them over the years---and although he has been gone 11 years, I still have a cat from those days---but when he died, I bought 2 puppies for company etc---and I could not cope without them--so it has to be dogs every time--but I love cats too.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Mariana, do you have an embarrassing moment from years ago that still haunts you to this day?



Hi Gail-yes i do---but ill have to get back to you on that---Sainsburys is calling me lol.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for all the questions you answered there Mariana.
Nice one.
Now then, now that you are back from Sainsbury's....

What trajectory are you hoping to push yourself onto
Where do you want to head?


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 13, 2016)

Okay, Mariana, another question : What is the most disgusting thing that has happened to you so far?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Okay, Mariana, another question : What is the most disgusting thing that has happened to you so far?



And no fibs!


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Mariana, do you have an embarrassing moment from years ago that still haunts you to this day?



Ok Gail i am  back again---my most embarrassing moment happened a good few years back--my friends and I belong to a fan club, and we would all get together for a concert tour--maybe a couple of hundred of us---so on this particular night, at the end of the concert, we were gathered round the stage to give him flowers, cards or presents---then he stsarted to sing his last song--so we all had to kneel down for people behind us to sse, as it was a very low stage. So there me and my friends were , front of stage, under the mike--but unable to move an inch--He began to sing "when a child is born "----thats a clue as to who it was--then he came to the speaking part--"And all this happened     et etc etc"   and I was suddenly gripped by an excruciating spasm of cramp in the back of my leg--I let out one loud scream, everyone turned and glared at me---I could see him looking down wondering what had happened---but I had to wait till the end of the song before i could move--eventually got up--with some help--still in agony---real embarrassment---nearly as emabarrasing as having to confess to you all. !!!


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> Hi Marian, do we still have a date in the Summer



Of course-The -Brown Trout---in Kent---who else wants to join us---right by the resevoir---beautiful place !!


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> A DATE?
> A DATE?
> A DATE?
> 
> ...



Easy Kenny--I do not drink any more---so it would be coffee.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you for all the questions you answered there Mariana.
> Nice one.
> Now then, now that you are back from Sainsbury's....
> 
> ...




Sorry Kenny--dont understand your question---all I know is i want to head to a place in my head where I can be happy again.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Okay, Mariana, another question : What is the most disgusting thing that has happened to you so far?



Well, thats easy--maybe not disgusting in the way you think, but made me physically sick  still does---Ill try and keep it short---i have just come out of a relationship where my ex boyfriend hurt me over and over-at one time I had to have counselling for depression-at Christmas and New year he was despicable towards me--I cannot explain how bad it was---then about a month ago, right out of the blue, i had a phone call, from his sister, saying that he was very very ill, it was all my fault---I was totally to blame--they were going to report me to the police--tell everyone in church just what an awful person i am---how can I possibly call myself a Christian--and if I tried to contact him again, they would send the police round to me. Then slammed the phone on me. !  Left me not knowing if he is dead alive or dying--I have been blocked from all facebook accounts, phones texts--and Believe me i did nothing wrong. That to me was the most disgusting behaviour---and I am finding it hard to come to terms with , quite honestly.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 13, 2016)

mariana said:


> Well, thats easy--maybe not disgusting in the way you think, but made me physically sick  still does---Ill try and keep it short---i have just come out of a relationship where my ex boyfriend hurt me over and over-at one time I had to have counselling for depression-at Christmas and New year he was despicable towards me--I cannot explain how bad it was---then about a month ago, right out of the blue, i had a phone call, from his sister, saying that he was very very ill, it was all my fault---I was totally to blame--they were going to report me to the police--tell everyone in church just what an awful person i am---how can I possibly call myself a Christian--and if I tried to contact him again, they would send the police round to me. Then slammed the phone on me. !  Left me not knowing if he is dead alive or dying--I have been blocked from all facebook accounts, phones texts--and Believe me i did nothing wrong. That to me was the most disgusting behaviour---and I am finding it hard to come to terms with , quite honestly.



How horrible for you, Mariana. Honestly, I was thinking more along the lines of the time when I had to clean up a three thousand pound chocolate spill once upon a time when I worked in a candy factory. What you described certainly does fall under the heading of disgusting though, much more so than my story. Hugs.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

mariana said:


> Sorry Kenny--dont understand your question---all I know is i want to head to a place in my head where I can be happy again.



Actually Mariana.
You just answered my question..
And of course that is what I wish for you as well.

Now then...

Where are your favourite places to to go when you have no plans or obligations?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> How, horrible for you, Mariana. Honestly, I was thinking more along the lines of the time when I had to clean up a three thousand pound chocolate spill once upon a time when I worked in a candy factory. What you described certainly does fall under the heading of disgusting though, much more so than my story. Hugs.



Yes Gail.
I think it is alright for me to say that I have spoken to Mariana very recently on the telephone.
I am aware of what she is saying to you and us here in her thread. 
She has, and is going through a very difficult time in her life, which makes it even more courageous to come here and answer your question like that.
And I agree with you.


----------



## Gia (Apr 13, 2016)

Awww...Mariana.... I am so sorry for what you are enduring....that is very sad to hear....but I think with the support of you many friends, you will be okay.  I wish you all the very best..... Now....

My question for you is this:  Do you have any nervous habit?     Thank you, from Gia  xo


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Actually Mariana.
> You just answered my question..
> And of course that is what I wish for you as well.
> 
> ...



Well kenny , the place I nearly always go to when I have no plans etc, is to my local church--there is always something going on--a coffee morning, shop, meetings etc etc, so there is always someone coming or going--which is good for me...  plus of course I can always go into the Church--think about things, trying to work things out in my head--pray for family and friends---plus myself . No matter how bad I felt when i went in, i always feel better when I come out.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Gia said:


> Awww...Mariana.... I am so sorry for what you are enduring....that is very sad to hear....but I think with the support of you many friends, you will be okay.  I wish you all the very best..... Now....
> 
> My question for you is this:  Do you have any nervous habit?     Thank you, from Gia  xo



Thank you Gia, yes my forum friends give me lots of support...   Actually, i am not aware that I do have a nervous habit--although sometimes, i will bite the top of my thumb---not where the nail is, the other side---so , i guess that counts.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for those very interesting answers Mariana
Now then.

What animal do you think best represents you, and why?


[h=3][/h]
[h=3][/h]


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you for those very interesting answers Mariana
> Now then.
> 
> What animal do you think best represents you, and why?



I am not sure---maybe a dog--I am loyal and faithful--even after I have been treated badly....


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Mariana,
If you had a "do over" at a critical point in your life, what would it be and how do you think it would have impacted your life?


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Hi Mariana,
> If you had a "do over" at a critical point in your life, what would it be and how do you think it would have impacted your life?



Soryy--how do you mean a "do-over"--is that like a makeover "  ?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Mariana,
Sorry, I meant a point in your life where you made a critical decision, and now had a chance to change that decision.


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Hi Mariana,
> Sorry, I meant a point in your life where you made a critical decision, and now had a chance to change that decision.



Ah I see---well, i have had lots of critical decisions in my time---and most of them have turned out for the best--one that I made recently , just this year, was to send a text to someone, at a time when I was feeling very angry, bitter and resentful, i said things I did not mean, and i would give anything to change that decision of actually sending that text---because in fact, it has changed my life. For the worst.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 13, 2016)

Mariana, what is the most ninja-like thing you have ever done?


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Mariana, what is the most ninja-like thing you have ever done?



sorry Gail-i do not understand---what is a ninja-like thing ?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 14, 2016)

Good morning Marian, and you seem to be coping well with the questions.
Except when it comes to Ninjas!
I am saying nuthin' 

I hope that you are as well as can be.
Now then...
What did you love about the place you grew up?
What did you love the least?
What kind of home did you have back then?


----------



## Gia (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you Mariana.....    xo


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 14, 2016)

mariana said:


> sorry Gail-i do not understand---what is a ninja-like thing ?




Sorry, I was speaking American. LOL. Ninja-like would be doing something in stealth, sneaking and doing something and not getting caught.


----------



## ossian (Apr 14, 2016)

Hola, Mariana. A simple question from me. 

Beatles or Stones?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 14, 2016)

ossian said:


> Hola, Mariana. A simple question from me.
> 
> Beatles or Stones?



A good simple straightforward question there ossian.

And if I may add...
Motown or Musicals?

I find that this type of question tells a lot about a person.
For instance.
Do they have any taste? nthego:


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Sorry, I was speaking American. LOL. Ninja-like would be doing something in stealth, sneaking and doing something and not getting caught.



Oh Wow Gail--that is uncanny--I am doing something like that right now---I made up another identity for myself on facebook, and I am getting information through that I could not get in any other way..as the person I am messaging has no idea that it is me. Not sure if im allowed to do it, but I am not hurting anyone--or lying--just using a different fb name.


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

ossian said:


> Hola, Mariana. A simple question from me.
> 
> Beatles or Stones?



No contest--Beatles for ever...


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> A good simple straightforward question there ossian.
> 
> And if I may add...
> Motown or Musicals?
> ...



Well Kenny---I have to admit that is musicals for me everytime--I have 8 different cd versions of "Carousel"--one in Japanese !!  plus a German version of "Evita"--lots of musicals in another language---I am a musical addict---wether you think I have taste or not--who knows !!


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Good morning Marian, and you seem to be coping well with the questions.
> Except when it comes to Ninjas!
> I am saying nuthin'
> 
> ...



Hi Kenny--well i grew up in a 3 bedroomed semi detached council house, with my parents 2 sisters and a brother---I was there from aged 7 to 28, when I moved to a new house with my 2nd husband.

What I liked about it was that although we were on a busy main road leading westwards---our road had wide gass verges either side, with trees every so often--so beautiful in spring.--and autumn. Within 15 minutes walk we had the White City stadium---hoime of the Olymoics in 1948.

What I did not like was when they took the grass verges and trees away, to make a very very busymulti lane road multi leading westwards---Western Avenue for anyone who knows London. Plus the White City stadium is no longer there--went through several reincarnations, including bbc studios---but now--flattened to the ground--probably more flats etc etc for all I know. !


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for that very interesting answer Mariana.
Yes, the streets where I was brought up in Liverpool are all knocked down now.
In fact, there is a working mans club built right on the spot of where my home was until I was aged 18.

Now then Mariana.
Do you have any tattoos anywhere?
And if so.
What are they of, and where are they?  
Also, on a similar vein, do you have any birthmarks?

Any photos appreciated! :sentimental:nthego:


----------



## ossian (Apr 14, 2016)

mariana said:


> No contest--Beatles for ever...


Sigh...... we disagree. 

Another simple one........

Which band/artist would you loved to see live [....or have seen if they are now dead]


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you for that very interesting answer Mariana.
> Yes, the streets where I was brought up in Liverpool are all knocked down now.
> In fact, there is a working mans club built right on the spot of where my home was until I was aged 18.
> 
> ...



bad luck Kenny--not a single tattoo or birthmark.


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

ossian said:


> Sigh...... we disagree.
> 
> Another simple one........
> 
> Which band/artist would you loved to see live [....or have seen if they are now dead]




Well, I guess we cannot all be the same !!

there are quite a few that i would have loved to see live--2 favourites of mine from way back--Matt Monro, and Dickie Valentine---
Plus Bobby Darin---who I love too---Judy Garland, Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davies Junior, Ella Fitzgerald---oh the list goes on...
I have ssen quite a few concerts from people who are still around--Johnny Mathis, Neil Sedaka, Barry Manilow, Neil Diamond. Michael Ball, Billy Joel, Michael Crawford.   the Stylistics, Odyssey,,,,,,Oh--and the Beatles !!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 14, 2016)

mariana said:


> Well, I guess we cannot all be the same !!
> 
> there are quite a few that i would have loved to see live--2 favourites of mine from way back--Matt Monro, and Dickie Valentine---
> Plus Bobby Darin---who I love too---Judy Garland, Frank Sinatra, Sammy Davies Junior, Ella Fitzgerald---oh the list goes on...
> I have ssen quite a few concerts from people who are still around--Johnny Mathis, Neil Sedaka, Barry Manilow, Neil Diamond. Michael Ball, Billy Joel, Michael Crawford.   the Stylistics, Odyssey,,,,,,Oh--and the Beatles !!



Bobby Darin hey.
Me love him too.
Now then.
Another question...
Where you The Queen Of The Hop?


----------



## mariana (Apr 14, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Bobby Darin hey.
> Me love him too.
> Now then.
> Another question...
> Where you The Queen Of The Hop?



short simple answer Kenny--No !!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 14, 2016)

That made me think...

Would you have wanted to be born into Royalty Mariana, swanning around the world at taxpayers expense?
Just like Kate and William are right now? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-William-head-dinner-King-Queen-Bhutan.html

Are you a Royalist?


----------



## mariana (Apr 15, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> That made me think...
> 
> Would you have wanted to be born into Royalty Mariana, swanning around the world at taxpayers expense?
> Just like Kate and William are right now?
> ...



Hi Kenny---another negative answer


----------



## mariana (Apr 15, 2016)

PS--for anyone who does not know,  Boozercruiser Kenny is no longer on this site--so as he started this thread, maybe its best to finish it now---unless the next person in line wants to take over in the Hotseat.


----------



## Gail.S (Apr 15, 2016)

Mariana, do you know why Kenny left this site, why he would just up and abandon the remaining future Hot Seaters?


----------



## Gia (Apr 15, 2016)

That make me to feel very sadly - that Boozercruiser Kenny is not any longer a member here.    ** On his profile, it say that he is ban.


----------



## Gia (Apr 15, 2016)

***   I just want to tell to every one that I am leaving this site... I feel sadly, but ... I think it is the time.  I wish to say THANK YOU to you - the ones who have become such a nice and sweet friends to me.  I will miss you very much - and I thanks to for you kindness to me.  Thank you very much and I wish you all the most best of luck.  Love & Hugs - from Gia  xxxxxxx  Be well....be happy.....be safe....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

mariana said:


> PS--for anyone who does not know,  Boozercruiser Kenny is no longer on this site--so as he started this thread, maybe its best to finish it now---unless the next person in line wants to take over in the Hotseat.



Thank you Mariana, it is best to finish this thread so I will close it now.  If anyone wants to continue the Hot Seat, please feel free to start another thread with the next member in line.  Kenny wasn't happy here for a long time, as he disagreed with the forum guidelines regarding posting, he requested to be removed.  Any further questions can be asked privately via PM, thanks.


----------

